# Free Kettle Cook



## LarryWolfe (Oct 15, 2005)

My wife got a free 18 1/2" Kettle for me, so I decided to fire it up tonight with some legs and thighs basted with Reverend Marvins Sauce.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice cook!  Now dump this stupid ephoto and use something else..... Kodak or imageshack, something else.  Everyone needs to boycott that service.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Nice cook!  *Now dump this stupid ephoto and use something else..... Kodak or imageshack, something else.  Everyone needs to boycott that service.*


Absolutely!! I haven't used it since they started that crap!


----------



## zilla (Oct 15, 2005)

Larry the chicken looks great.  Look at the Kodak site It's easy. I really like that site.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd eat that for my final meal.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 16, 2005)

This chicken was the HIT last night!!!  That Rev's sauce is something else. I'm doing chicken wings for the game today and my daughter demanded I do them with the Rev's sauce again!  Gonna use Cappy's recipe if he ever PM's it back to me!!


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 16, 2005)

Someone send me a free bottle of the Rev. sweet sauce.  I got to try it.  When I'm out of my own sauce I really like Sweet Baby Rays.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 16, 2005)

whoa...there ain't no sweet in this!

Rev Marvin's has no sugar in it...it's not a honey mustard sauce at all.

I can't explain why it's so good...you can add honey and make a helluva sauce...what I like about it is the heat...the flavor is excellent also, but it
ain't sweet.  I don't like sweet chicken, so that's why I like it so much on
chicken.  I used it on pulled pork once and it was surprisingly good (I'm an eastern Carolina boy, prefer vinegar pepper).  

  Wings and shrimp rock with this stuff.


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Someone send me a free bottle of the Rev. sweet sauce.  I got to try it.  When I'm out of my own sauce I really like Sweet Baby Rays.


You're buying an almost $8K Gator Pit and you're begging for a $3.50 bottle of BBQ sauce?    #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 17, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> txpgapro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 17, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> txpgapro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you know why! [-o<


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 17, 2005)

Rev said there was a new deal coming before Larry poked his eye out.
Maybe it will come up soon.


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Rev said there was a new deal coming before Larry poked his eye out.
> Maybe it will come up soon.



Problem was .... Rev Jr was seeing double.  The deal was only half as good as he thought it was.  :!: 

He's still working out some of the details.  That's what he told me anyway.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 17, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lcry:


----------

